# Struggling to lose weight



## Gizmeabreak73 (Nov 19, 2018)

Struggling to shift the pounds recently diagnosed type2,joined slimming world. It seems to be up and down and maintained recently not going anywhere ! 
Any help would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## Lilian (Nov 19, 2018)

Slimming World is basically a high carbohydrate low fat diet.    Type 2 diabetes is really insulin resistance.   The foods that require more insulin are carbohydrates.   Fats do not require insulin.    Too much protein can also require some insulin.     The more insulin the body needs the more insulin resistant a type 2 becomes.    I will leave the conclusion up to you


----------



## travellor (Nov 20, 2018)

I worked with my NHS dietitian
I found keeping a food diary worked for me.
I cut out fats, and reduced everything else, and ate to my meter, to find low GI carbs that worked for me.

I lost about 4 stones this way.

But, if I overeat now, it goes back on, so it is definitely calories in calories out with me.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Nov 20, 2018)

Calories in, calories out only ever worked short term for me over 45 years of dieting this way, and any weight lost was regained.
Over the past 3 years I have totally ignored calories, reduced processed food to a minimum and cooked from scratch as much as I can, reduced carbs and kept hunger at bay by eating more fat (not unlimited, but enough), and my weight has slowly decreased, and more important, the weight loss has been maintained. 
It takes some effort to overcome the years of brainwashing that healthy is low fat, but after years of semi-skimmed milk and processed lower fat spreads, I have returned to full fat milk and Greek yogurt and butter.

As you will see from reading posts on this forum, we are all different - you have to find what works for you!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 20, 2018)

I just hit my weight target so obviously I'm a total weight-loss guru (kidding!)  It was only a 13 kg loss over 4 months or so, but what I did was:

- Used this tool to work out how many calories I should be eating: 
https://www.niddk.nih.gov/bwp

- Subtracted 10% because apparently everybody always under-counts their calories & I'm an "everybody"
- Tried to eat to that target but also adopted a strategy of trying to keep things where I was always feel just a little bit hungry.
- Weighed myself often to keep up the motivation but tried not to get too frustrated for those periods when the scale just wouldn't budge. Eventually, there'd always be a weight loss spurt when my bod caught up with where it should be.

Anyway, worked for me. Now to maintain ...


----------



## travellor (Nov 20, 2018)

Benny G said:


> I agree, I lost so much weight on the high fat low carb diet that I had to force myself to eat larger portions to prevent starvation.
> As for gurus who say carbs don't cause roller coaster blood glucose levels. Quacks and gurus tell you what you want to hear.
> Eat to your meter.
> Prepare food yourself, eat food that leaves you satisfied for longer, that keeps your glucose levels steady and low. Use the meter and a food diary to measure progress.
> ...



Very very true.
Too small a portion, lose weight, too large a portion, gain weight.
Find your sweet spot in the middle.
That's what I found as well.

Even low carb, high fat as you say.
Fat makes you fat.
As you say, it's not the magic the quacks and gurus tell you when they sell the snake oil. Just common sense.
Eat to your meter, and  portion control are the keys.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Nov 20, 2018)

travellor said:


> Very very true.
> 
> Fat makes you fat.



But for me, and many others, it is carbs in excess that make me fat.  If I go off the rails and exceed my normal amount of carbs, that is when the pounds go on - it is actually hard to eat too much fat because it fills you quickly.


----------



## Drummer (Nov 20, 2018)

I am limiting carbs to 40 gm per day, eating anything else I fancy. 
I put a spoonful of really thick cream into my coffee mug, have mayonnaise on my salad, cook stirfries, steam a heap of cauliflower and melt cream cheese and grated cheese on top of it - I have berries and cream a couple of times a week. My weight and size are dropping my BG is normal and I keep shrinking out of my clothes.
My appetite is quite small compared to 'normal' people - I have always noticed this, but been scoffed at by many - but on high carb I had to eat tiny portions - now I am actually eating more - because it doesn't make me fat, and my cholesterol is going down too.


----------



## Omar (Dec 27, 2018)

Gizmeabreak73 said:


> Struggling to shift the pounds recently diagnosed type2,joined slimming world. It seems to be up and down and maintained recently not going anywhere !
> Any help would be greatly appreciated xx



Hi, I think your username Gizmeabreak falls in place here hehe! Do not get disheartened with weight loss. I was 16 Stone (august) and I am now 13 but this didn't happen overnight. For me diets didn't work for me, just a healthier lifestyle. I first got my body used to eating good foods but low carb and not too high saturate fats. Of course the main thing is that things take time. I know this as I felt the same. Please don't give up


----------

